# New website



## westerveld (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi
  I work in PR and I come in peace.

On Jan 26th UKTV relaunched UKTV Documentary as Eden.  Alongside the new channel, devoted to nature and the natural world, a new website was launched at http://www.exploreeden.co.uk where you can get tips on travel through Lonely Planets' Tom Hall as well as being able upload your own imagery of the natural world. A photo of the day will be published too.


  As well as this the site tells you where and when some of natures wonders are best sighted and provides galleries a variety of wildlife.


  Thanks


----------

